# echinodorus vesuvius



## psidriven (Feb 27, 2005)

Just bought some of this plant (echinodorus vesuvius) out here in Taiwan and the lfs didn't have much info (owner was away at a shrimp expo and think it was his aunt watching the store) so hoping someone here would have some info in regards to care, requirements and max size. So far all searches on the web turned up non english sites and my Chinese hasn't improved enough to do me any good.

Saw AarronT posting up some for sale and hoping might drop some knowledge to help me out.

Thanks in advance and happy new years everyone.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

beautiful echinodorus with windling leaves. i know it's quite expensive (around 65 USD). not much info either here, sorry.


----------



## erijnal (Jun 19, 2006)

Dunno if the winding leaves are stable. I got some from Cavan, and for the last 2-3 months, I've only had straight leaves. That's how I received it also.

Only in the last two weeks have I seen any winding growth, and it looks more like the result of a deficiency than anything else.

The label might have said Echinodorus tenellus 'Vesuvius' though... I can't recall anymore D=


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Out of interest I googled echinodorus vesuvius. As of 9:08 ET, the first hit is this thread


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

Cool looking plant! Anyone want to translate?










http://www.floraquatic.com/achat/produit_details.php?id=5021


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

Here is a mangled translation someone provided me with:

Description: Very young Echinodorus, since this one with considering the day in greenhouses in 2005. Completely singular Echinodorus since it rappele (edit: i think this means 'remembers' or "reminds one of" more one Vallisneria with its twisted sheets with wish, this plant is of an insane originality, and will become a reference for the intermediate plan of your aquarium. Moreover they does not ask specific parameters, with share a minimal light in the neighbourhoods of the 1w-3l. 

Needs for the plantCes information are given as an indication) 
Minimal light: Average 
minimal Temperature: 20 minimum °C 
maximum Temperature: 30 
pH: 6.0-7.5 
Geographical origin: Cultivar 
Min Height: 10 
Height Max: 20


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

The heights are in centimeters...


----------



## psidriven (Feb 27, 2005)

cool, that is more info than i started w/. i have it now in a small unheated, no co2, non fert, plain sand shrimp tank. air temp gets down to about 17C, so i'll see how it does as the weather warms up and my co2 reg comes in. came w/ a runner from the store and seems to still be growing. i'll see if it maintains it's twist or as another poster stated, that it might loose it after a while. paid 250ntd (~$8) for the sucker so it better do well.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

This is actually a cultivar of a _Helanthium_ species - since the runner-forming _Echinodorus_es are not in the genus anymore but in their own genus _Helanthium._ I've read it somewhere on the net that 'Vesuvius' would be a mutation of _H. angustifolium_ (_E. angustifolius_).

A (better?) translation of the text linked to above:
"Totally new Echinodorus, because it's seen the day in the tanks in 2005. A singular/ unique Echinodorus that reminds one more of a Vallisneria with its contorted leaves [than a regular Helanthium sp.]. This plant is insanely original and it will become one to have in the mid ground of your tank. What is more is that it doesn't require any special parameters except the miminum of lighting 1W/3 l."

Comments below on the page include:
"Grows very fast."
"Grows rapidly[--] demands very little."


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Just acquired 2 nice plantlets of this _Helanthium_ plant. Will report here how they'll do in my tank. What the seller commented was that for her they are growing more than 40 cm high and crowding their bases so that the runners grow upwards and not along the soil. She's keeping them in her Discus tank so it's soft water and high temps.

Another fellow aquarist, she reported, has had a 'Vesuvius' for about a half an year and it hasn't made any runners though growing in high light tank with lots of ferts. Go figure.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Just to add to the knowledge... 
On Petra Mees' aquarium site (in German, she also keeps a LFS in Berlin), the following information is given:

'Vesuvius' is a mutation of _Helanthium angustifolium_ (_Echinodorus angustifolius_) made in the Oriental Aquarium (S) Pte Ltd, in Singapore.

It will grow upto ca. 45 cm.

She grows it in the following conditions (a translation):
"Temperature 25-27 degrees C,
Tapwater with 8 kH / 18 dgH, pH 7,6.
Tank height 50cm, lit with 2 x 30 Watt Osram Daylight "Lumilux 11" and reflectors, on for 12 hours daily.

Liquid fertilisation is given at weekly water changes, occasional addition of root tabs as well."

There are 2 pics:
Emersed motherplant
Flower
(which show undeniably that it is a _Helanthium_.)


----------



## ranchu (Jan 17, 2008)

I have three of them in my tank for about a month and there are runners coming out. I am currently looking at more than 7 plants. They do grow fast and not much special care need to be taken.


----------



## MR.KENCADE (Jul 4, 2010)

I have 3 as well started with one ,it produced 1 with good twist to it ,then a smaller one with good twist to it, i slowed on the water change schedule and dosing but the next 6 runners grew tall and straight i clipped them replanted and seperated the twisted from the straight just to see what happens the 6 runners were left unplanted but weighted down


----------

